# Arthroscopic rotator cuff repair w/calcific tendonintis excision



## skorkfranks (Jun 21, 2011)

Good afternoon everyone, 

I have an OP note where arthroscopic rotator cuff repair was performed as well as the excision of calcium deposits at the same site. 

I was going to code as 29827 and 29999 with CPT comp code 23000, but wasn't sure if the calcium deposit excision would be bundled. 

I wanted to see what others thought. Thanks.


----------

